# Vorbereitung Odenwaldcross 2005



## aju (16. März 2005)

FÃ¼r Samstag/Sonntag, den 11./12. Juni 2005, ist laut Clubkalender das Odenwaldcrosswochenende geplant. Hier die ersten Informationen:

Wir durchqueren den nÃ¶rdlichen Odenwald und fahren von Darmstadt nach Amorbach im frÃ¤nkischen Odenwald und wieder zurÃ¼ck nach Darmstadt. Dabei passieren wir den hÃ¶chsten Berg und das bekannteste Rathaus, lernen kleine und grÃ¶Ãere Ortschaften genauso kennen wie abgelegene Waldgebiete ohne Handynetz.

Auch biketechnisch hat die Tour einiges zu bieten: Viele Singletrails, schnelle Abfahrten und fordernde Anstiege sorgen fÃ¼r ausreichend Abwechslung.

Die Rahmendaten:
Â· Insgesamt sind 3400 hm und 150 km zu bewÃ¤ltigen
Â· Start- und Endpunkt ist Darmstadt, Parkplatz Orangerie in Bessungen
Â· Ãbernachtung in Amorbach im bayerischen Odenwald

Eine Bericht vom letzten Jahr findet Ihr auf der Beinhart-Seite im Bereich Clubstories und Tourenbereichte:

http://www.mtb-club-beinhart.de/reports/odenwaldX04.htm

Keine Sorge, der Odenwaldcross ist kein Rennen, sondern eine GenieÃertour fÃ¼r etwas Fittere. Ausreichend Zeit fÃ¼r Sightseeing und (Einkehr-)Pausen ist selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch eingeplant.

Wie bei jeder Beinhart-Tour sind Nicht-Mitglieder willkommene GÃ¤ste, nehmen aber auf eigenes Risiko teil. GrundsÃ¤tzlich besteht Helmpflicht!

Es gibt zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten zur Anmeldung:

Allen, die bis zum 10.4.2005 hier ihre Teilnahmeabsicht bekunden, reserviere ich gerne eine ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten in Amorbach. Zur Abdeckung eventueller Stornierungskosten, die bei einer kurzfristigen, wetterbedingten Absage anfallen kÃ¶nnen, werde ich fÃ¼r eine verbindliche Anmeldung eine Anzahlung verlangen. Weitere Einzelheiten dazu folgen nach dem 10.4..

Alternativ besteht die MÃ¶glichkeit, dass Ihr euch selbst eine ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit in Amorbach â mÃ¶glichst nicht in einem der Stadtteile â sucht und nur die TourenfÃ¼hrung in Anspruch nehmt. In diesem Fall genÃ¼gt eine kurzfristige Anmeldung fÃ¼r die Teilnahme. Ãber eine frÃ¼hzeitige AbsichtserklÃ¤rung, dass Ihr vorhabt, teilzunehmen, wÃ¼rde ich mich allerdings auch in diesem Fall freuen! Ein Unterkunftsverzeichnis gibt es unter http://www.amorbach.de/

Wenn noch weitere Fragen offen sein sollten.... meldet euch einfach.

GruÃ
Ulrich


----------



## matthias2003 (19. März 2005)

Hallo Ulrich,

ich bin dabei, ist schon fest eingeplant!

Viele Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (19. März 2005)

wenn ich bis dahin fit genug bin...


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (21. März 2005)

Präsi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich bis dahin fit genug bin...



Du Memme,

fahr mit anstatt rumzuheulen   (trainieren statt studieren)    

Gabi und ich schauen uns bereits nach einem Babysitter um.
Sollten wir jemanden finden, dann sind wir natürlich dabei.

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## *blacksugar* (22. März 2005)

aju schrieb:
			
		

> Für Samstag/Sonntag, den 11./12. Juni 2005, ist laut Clubkalender das Odenwaldcrosswochenende geplant. Hier die ersten Informationen:
> 
> Wir durchqueren den nördlichen Odenwald und fahren von Darmstadt nach Amorbach im fränkischen Odenwald und wieder zurück nach Darmstadt. Dabei passieren wir den höchsten Berg und das bekannteste Rathaus, lernen kleine und größere Ortschaften genauso kennen wie abgelegene Waldgebiete ohne Handynetz.
> 
> ...



Hallo Ulrich,

bin interessiert, wie hoch ist denn der Kostenaufwand in etwa?

Darf ich denn auch als Nichtmitglied dabei sein?

Gruß,

Black


----------



## 's Silke (22. März 2005)

Hallo Ulrich,

auch ich ver(w)irrte Seele möchte mit   !!!



Silke


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. März 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei und habe schon mal sonniges Wetter bestellt


----------



## Mr Cannondale (23. März 2005)

Ich bin auch dabei und habe schon mal sonniges Wetter bestellt


----------



## Mr. Hide (23. März 2005)

Sag mal Uwe, bist du eigentlich auch dabei und hast du vielleicht auch noch sonniges Wetter bestellt? 

SCNR


----------



## aju (23. März 2005)

Das wird ja wieder eine tolle Truppe! So viele ver(w)irrte Seelen...


@ *blacksugar*
Die Kosten fÃ¼r Ãbernachtung und FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck werden wohl irgendwo zwischen 25 und 30 â¬ liegen; dazu kommen noch die Kosten fÃ¼r zweimal Mittagessen, das Abendessen in Amorbach und die Biergartenschlussrast am Sonntag.  

Wie bei jeder Beinhart-Tour sind Nicht-Mitglieder willkommene GÃ¤ste, nehmen aber auf eigenes Risiko teil. GrundsÃ¤tzlich besteht Helmpflicht!

GruÃ
Ulrich


----------



## Matthias (24. März 2005)

Hallo Aju,

auch ich fahr wieder gerne mit.

Grüsse
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The IVO-MASTER (5. April 2005)

Hallo Aju,

wir haben einen Babysitter gefunden und sind also dabei  !

Gruß Nicolas und Gabi


----------



## Hessen! (6. April 2005)

Tach!

Würde auch gerne eine/eure Odenwaldstrecke fahren. Könnt ihr mir Karten- Infomaterial empfehlen? 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## aju (7. April 2005)

Die besten Karten sind die Naturparkkarten Bergstraße-Odenwald vom Hess. Landesvermessungsamt im Maßstab 1:20.000. Dort sind auch alle Wanderwegmarkierungen eingezeichnet, nach denen man sich gut richten kann.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## aju (11. April 2005)

Bis zum âStichtagâ haben ihre Teilnahmeabsicht eindeutig kundgetan:

Frank (Smaug)
Matthias K. (matthias2003)
Silke
Uwe (Mr Cannondale)
Matthias F.
Gabi
Nicolas
Guide: Ulrich (aju)

Wie versprochen werde ich euch in unserer bewÃ¤hrten Unterkunft SchlafplÃ¤tze reservieren. Einzelheiten hierzu folgen per PM.

Weitere Mitfahrer sind selbstverstÃ¤ndlich willkommen, mÃ¼ssen sich aber selbst um eine ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeit in Amorbach â mÃ¶glichst nicht in einem der Stadtteile â kÃ¼mmern. Ein Unterkunftsverzeichnis gibt es unter http://www.amorbach.de/.

GruÃ
Ulrich


----------



## matthias2003 (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Odenwaldcrosser,

wie siehts aus mit Fahrgemeinschaften nach Darmstadt?

@Silke:
kommst Du denn nun mit Deinem Mannen? Wir hatten mal irgendwann über eine Fahrgemeinschaft nachgedacht, ist aber schon lange her! Problem dabei, bei mir passen nur 2Fahrer+Bike ins Auto!  

@Aju:
Wann treffen wir uns in Darmstadt?

LG
Matthias


----------



## 's Silke (6. Juni 2005)

Jau, einige Fragen haben sich mir auch noch gestellt, eben z.B. das Wann...

@ Matthias: siehste, das ist so lang her, ich konnte mich schon gar nicht mehr daran erinnern, dass wir darüber geredet haben... das Alter...   
Er hat sich noch nicht so ganz dazu entschieden, das ist das Problem... wann brauchst Du Antwort? Ich weiß, so schnell wie möglich...

@ Aju: Wann brauchst Du Info wegen eines Zimmers?


LG Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aju (6. Juni 2005)

Hallo Odenwaldcrosser,

hier die noch fehlenden Informationen:

Treffen werden wir uns am Samstag, den 11.6., um 10:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Orangerie in Darmstadt, die Rückkehr dahin erfolgt am Sonntag, den 12.6., bis gegen 18:00 Uhr.

Bitte beachten: In diesem Jahr muss dass gesamte Gepäck auf dem Rücken transportiert werden. Ein Gepäcktransport kann leider nicht geboten werden.

Ein Anfahrtsplan zum Parkplatz Orangerie kann auf Anfrage gemailt werden.

Gruß
Ulrich


----------



## matthias2003 (7. Juni 2005)

s'Silke hat mir gemailt, sie und Frank wollen mit dem Rad nach Darmstadt fahren, naja, ein paar Km mehr können  ja nicht schaden !!   

Daher kann ich noch jemanden aus MZ oder Budenheim mitnehmen, aber nur wenn derjenige schon mal sonniges Wetter bestellt hat! 
... aber nur wenn derjenige schon mal sonniges Wetter bestellt hat!

Uwe hast Du nicht lust mitzufahren?
Uwe hast Du nicht lust mitzufahren?
   

bis die Tage
Matthias


----------



## Ripman (7. Juni 2005)

Ääähmmm Frank, ääähh Smaug, ääähmmm,

[besserwisser-modus - on]

so außergewöhnlich ist Dein Name jetzt nun auch wieder nicht. Ich persönlich kenne im Club schon noch den einen oder anderen Frank. Und soweit ich weis, posten die auch hin und wieder 

[besserwisser-modus - off]

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Viel Spass übrigens von meiner Seite an die, die sich durch den Odenwald schinden werden. Und viel Glück


----------



## Sigi Sauerstoff (8. Juni 2005)

Smaug schrieb:
			
		

> Frechheit
> 
> hier gibts nur einen Frank und der bin ich


So isses, lasst euch nicht täuschen, es gibt nur Einen.   Der Rest heisst nur zufälligerweise so oder ist nachgemacht.  
Das Orginal erkennt man am Ball.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Mathias 2003, ich würde gerne mit Dir nach Darmstadt fahren: ich werde Dich noch mal anrufen oder kommst Du zufällig zum Stammtisch?


----------



## alex (8. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute, ich würder soooooo gerne mitkommen, hab' aber nur am Sonntag Zeit - vielleicht kann man da was mit den "Daheimgebliebenen" organisieren ... ?

Viel Spass und immer an Brecht denken : Brecht' Euch nicht die Knochen !   

(PS: Ich wollte keinen Thread mit einer "Konkurrenzveranstaltung" posten, deshalb die kurze Anfrage hier)


----------



## alex (11. Juni 2005)

Hi Frank !

Sorry für die Spaete Antwort !! 
Ich wollte mich eigentlich dann zur Tour mit Siggi Sauerstoff
in Richtung Donnersberg aufmachen (Taunus wird langsam ein bisschen langweilig   ) und wollte so gegen 10 hier mit dem Auto losfahren (MZ Bretzenheim) - soll ich Dich mitnehmen ??
Ich schaue morgen gegen 9:30 nochmal hier ins Forum - Du kannst ja nochmal posten. 

Ansonsten - good ride !

alex


----------



## matthias2003 (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Odenwaldcrosser,

war eine klasse Tour mit netten Leuten, selbst das Wetter hat dieses Jahr "einigermaßen" mitgemacht. Für den 2. Tag musste ich nicht mal meine Modellierknete vom letzten Jahr rausholen!!   

Vielen Dank an den Superguide Ulrich  

@s'Silke:
gib doch Deinem Frank meine Emailadresse, dann kann er mir die Bilder schicken, ich setzt die dann hier ins Forum!
nochmal @s'Silke:
dat wird schon wieder!!

@Ivo-Masters
Gibt es an Autobahnraststätten eigentlich Snickers ??

LG
Matthias


----------



## The IVO-MASTER (13. Juni 2005)

Ja,

auch ich schließe mich dem voll an -
selbstverständlich gibt es Snickers auch an Autobahnraststätten!  

Nein im Ernst,
war auch ohne Gepäcktransfer eine klasse Tour, wenngleich mir der  Schlammbonus dieses Jahr echt gefehlt hat   . Vielen Dank auch an AJU, den wir dieses Jahr wohl nicht sehen mehr werden (da sein: "Schatz, ich fahr mal schnell 2 Tage mit dem Mountainbike weg" - Pensum 2005 wohl ausgeschöpft ist)    . 
und mit dem Mengenrabatt beim Italiener - vielleicht klappt`s ja nächstes Jahr (meine innere Stimme sagt mir, dass wir haarscharf daran vorbeigeschrammt sind)   .

War ne echt tolle Gruppe. Ich hoffe Ihr seid alle nächstes Jahr wieder dabei wenn es heißt:

Ver(w)irrte Seelen auf Tour!!!

Gruß Nicolas


----------



## 's Silke (13. Juni 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Ja, es hat mir (eigentlich   ) viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich manchmal aussah wie drei Tage Regenwetter   oder so:   oder so:   oder so:   .

Ich denke, ich bin nächstes Jahr wieder dabei (wenn ich darf   ???). Ja, Ulrich, es war wirklich schön und nochmals ein Dankeschön. Und da spreche ich auch für Frank.

@Matthias: Auftrag wird ausgeführt und danke für die tröstenden Worte  . 


Bis bald
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias2003 (14. Juni 2005)

jetzt kommen die Bilder vom "Odenwaldcross 2005"  
Der Schwabe Frank   hat mir eine ganze Ladung Bilder geschickt, die sind hier zu finden:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=7535&ppuser=&catp=

LG
Matthias


----------

